# Ông xã các mom đã ai dùng viên ngậm X-marvel chưa?



## Mẹ Bống (17/11/20)

Như tiêu đề em muốn hỏi ông xã các mom đã ai dùng viên ngậm X-marvel chưa ạ? Hiệu quả có đúng như trên báo đài nói không vậy ạ? Ox em hơi bị ysl thành ra chuyện chăn gối không được suôn sẻ cho lắm, muốn tìm cách cải thiện. Thực ra cũng thử nhiều cách như ăn hàu, uống rượu nấm ngọc cẩu nhưng chưa thấy ok. Lên đây cầu cứu các mẹ nhà mình. mong đc chia sẻ


----------



## Tuyết Mai 09 (17/11/20)

yếu thì nên xây dựng chế độ ăn uống, ăn xanh uống sạch
tập thể dục tốt cho chuyện ấy
hạn chế bia rượu thuốc lá
sẽ cải thiện luôn


----------



## Mộc San (17/11/20)

Nhà mình chưa dùng viên ngậm X-marvel bao giờ
Nó như nào vậy các chị? chỉ ngậm là có hiệu quả à? nhà em chưa đến chợ đã hết tiền, nhiều khi buồn ghê, cải thiện đồ ăn uống tẩm bổ mãi chưa thấy gì hết. nếu viên này an toàn ok thì em mua cho lão nhà em thử


----------



## NgocSunny08 (17/11/20)

Mộc San nói:


> Nhà mình chưa dùng viên ngậm X-marvel bao giờ
> Nó như nào vậy các chị? chỉ ngậm là có hiệu quả à? nhà em chưa đến chợ đã hết tiền, nhiều khi buồn ghê, cải thiện đồ ăn uống tẩm bổ mãi chưa thấy gì hết. nếu viên này an toàn ok thì em mua cho lão nhà em thử


Mỗi cây mỗi hoa mỗi nhà mỗi cảnh, đúng là nhà nào cũng có nỗi khổ riêng mẹ nó nhỉ. Hết chuyện con cái rồi tới chuyện vợ chồng haizzz


----------



## Nguyễn Ngọc Linh (19/11/20)

Mộc San nói:


> Nhà mình chưa dùng viên ngậm X-marvel bao giờ
> Nó như nào vậy các chị? chỉ ngậm là có hiệu quả à? nhà em chưa đến chợ đã hết tiền, nhiều khi buồn ghê, cải thiện đồ ăn uống tẩm bổ mãi chưa thấy gì hết. nếu viên này an toàn ok thì em mua cho lão nhà em thử


Viên ngậm X-Marvel có chứa thành phần chính là huyết nhung hươu và chiết xuất Cỏ Cari được nhập khẩu từ Mỹ, là một thảo dược quý có tác dụng tăng cường sinh lý nam giới vượt trội đó mom, an toàn 100% luôn và rất hiệu quả ạ. 
Sử dụng cũng đơn giản nữa liều dùng 1 viên ngậm X-Marvel 1 ngày, ngậm đến khi tan hoàn toàn. nên sử dụng X-marvel vào lúc trước khi đi ngủ khoảng 30 phút. Một liệu trình sử dụng kéo dài 1 tháng. Sau một tháng, bạn có thể ngừng sử dụng viên ngậm X-marvel nếu đạt được kết quả như mong đợi


----------



## Lanh Ngo (19/11/20)

đã ai dùng viên ngậm X-marvel chưa
cho mình xin đánh giá thực tế
hình ảnh được không ạ


----------



## hoamoclan71 (19/11/20)

Ysl thì nên cẩn thận. cần phải khắc phục ngay:
- điều trị bệnh lý gây suy giảm chức năng sinh lý
- chọn thực phẩm hỗ trợ tăng testosterone tự nhiên
- điều chỉnh thói quen sinh hoạt khoa học
- sử dụng thảo dược từ thiên nhiên
- dùng sp hỗ trợ tăng cường sinh lý


----------



## Linh Linh (20/11/20)

Trước hết mom kêu chồng thử chuyển sang lối sống lành mạnh như ăn uống healthy, ăn rau nhiều, tập thể dục thể thao, tập gym, uống nước đều đặn để cải thiện tâm lí trước đã nhé. 
Rồi sau đó mình tìm hiểu về chăm sóc sức khỏe, nhất là sức khỏe sinh lý. 
Mom có thể tham khảo dùng sản phẩm hỗ trợ cho nam giới như viên ngậm tăng cường sinh lý nam giới X-marvel... được bán ở các quầy thuốc tây hoặc vào web hãng để mua X-Marvel - Viên ngậm sinh lý đến từ Mỹ  đang có chương trình mua 2 tặng 1 đấy ạ, nhà em mới mua hôm đầu tháng thì có km đó, bên hãng có chính sách: tặng xuất khám miễn phí của bác sĩ Hoàng Khánh Toàn cho khách hàng mua sản phẩm, sử dụng và không thấy hiệu quả (bệnh viện 108) đấy ạ.
Nhà em dùng thì oke nha


----------



## Mẹ Bống (20/11/20)

Linh Linh nói:


> Trước hết mom kêu chồng thử chuyển sang lối sống lành mạnh như ăn uống healthy, ăn rau nhiều, tập thể dục thể thao, tập gym, uống nước đều đặn để cải thiện tâm lí trước đã nhé.
> Rồi sau đó mình tìm hiểu về chăm sóc sức khỏe, nhất là sức khỏe sinh lý.
> Mom có thể tham khảo dùng sản phẩm hỗ trợ cho nam giới như viên ngậm tăng cường sinh lý nam giới X-marvel... được bán ở các quầy thuốc tây hoặc vào web hãng để mua X-Marvel - Viên ngậm sinh lý đến từ Mỹ  đang có chương trình mua 2 tặng 1 đấy ạ, nhà em mới mua hôm đầu tháng thì có km đó, bên hãng có chính sách: tặng xuất khám miễn phí của bác sĩ Hoàng Khánh Toàn cho khách hàng mua sản phẩm, sử dụng và không thấy hiệu quả (bệnh viện 108) đấy ạ.
> Nhà em dùng thì oke nha


Dạ vâng em cảm ơn mẹ nó nhiều ạ.
Thế để em vào page xem như thế nào, nhờ hãng tư vấn luôn cho chuẩn ạ


----------



## Ly Lee (20/11/20)

Nhà em dùng viên ngậm X-Marvel rồi đây ạ, cân nhắc mấy loại cuối cùng chốt hạ loại này. 
Hỗ trợ tăng cường sinh lý nhanh chóng nhưng vẫn đảm bảo sức khỏe bền vững là thật đó mom.
Lại còn giúp bổ thận, tráng dương, tăng cường sinh lý và sinh lực cho nam giới tốt nữa đấy ạ, mỗi ngày dùng 1 viên là oke ngay. 
Dùng đều đặn 2-3 tháng và dừng, ko bị phụ thuộc, cuộc sống vẫn hạnh phúc  
Mom thử mua cho anh nhà dùng đi ạ


----------

